# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > امنیت در شبکه >  فیلمهای Python for Pentesters and Hackers

## masaioki.ono

دوستان کسی فیلمهای Python for Pentesters and Hackers  از vivek ramachandran  رو اگر داره برای دانلود بزاره خیلی دنبالشونم

----------

